# Fertility Drugs Prescription



## kitten106 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi

Would you be able to advise me where i can get my Fertility Drugs in the UK?

Im having DE treatment at the Eugin Clinic in Spain, ive had my first appt and they have given me the prescription of the Medication i need to take but When i took it to my Doctors they wouldnt have anything to do with it.

I emailed the clinic and they wont send me them as they said Spanish Law doesnt allow Medication to be posted abroad.

They have given me an address of a pharmacy in Italy that will do it, but i would really rather a UK pharmacy do it.

Obviously i will have to pay, also one of the items on the prescription that ive got to take is the PILL this is free inthe UK, but if the Italian pharmacy deals with my prescription i would have to pay for the PILL 

Hope you can help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

This thread may be helpful to read for tips and info on best places to source what you need:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Just to say also that a Spanish prescription can be legally dispensed in the UK (if the pharmacist is happy to do so, but they don't have to). It is treated as a private prescription so you would be expected to pay for all the items on it (regardless of the NHS classification)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

